# Beechwood Goldens, Barnstable MA



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have much experience with this, but I wanted to add that Jag is AKC #SN84582403 and Athena is AKC #SR45911602, if it will help the experts on here aid you in your search for info!

I find exactly what you said you found for them, nothing else listed in OFA that I can see.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

There are a TON of happy Beechwood Owners here. I hope that they weigh in for you. I think their dogs are great looking!

Jag: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1059123#animal
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=72828
Athena: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1393743#animal
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=275216

I'm surprised that I don't see elbows for Jag. Ask specifically about the CERF to see if they have it, just didn't submit it to OFA. 

Athena doesn't have a Cardiac clearance on OFA, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have it. They just might not have submitted it to the website. CERF should be done yearly. Ask and see if they had one for 2009, or are having one done for 2010. 

I'd just speak to them and ask what each parent does/does not have. I'm sure that they will let you know.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Zephyr & Casey! I am about to email her, but wanted to ensure I wasn't missing something before I asked about the clearances I didn't see. B/c again, I am so new this & didn't want to ask for things that I just read incorrectly.

And I just wanted to take a second to thank everyone on here for your help. I feel like such a pester with all my novice posts. 
This is such a friendly board!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

KimZay said:


> Thanks Zephyr & Casey! I am about to email her, but wanted to ensure I wasn't missing something before I asked about the clearances I didn't see. B/c again, I am so new this & didn't want to ask for things that I just read incorrectly.
> 
> And I just wanted to take a second to thank everyone on here for your help. I feel like such a pester with all my novice posts.
> This is such a friendly board!


No worries! You are definitely asking all the right questions, and IMO any good breeder should be happy to answer them for you whether or not clearances/other info are posted online, because they're going to be proud to tell you all about their dogs, clearances -- whatever you want to know. (Plus some things aren't online anyways... as there is obviously more to the health/temperament of a dog other than those 4 clearances LOL) And they should have just as many questions for you... so don't be surprised about that 

This IS such a friendly board  it always makes me happy! I always have so many questions but people keep putting up with me LOL

Good luck & keep us posted on your search for a pupper!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> There are a TON of happy Beechwood Owners here. I hope that they weigh in for you. I think their dogs are great looking!


I really hope I hear from some of them. I'd love to hear about someone's 1st hand experience!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so glad you're considering one of those puppies. We were lucky enough to see them a couple of weekends ago when they were just starting to play. How cute!

I'd be quite sure that Deb had all the necessary certifications on Athena and I'm also sure that she wouldn't consider breeding to Jag unless all was in order there. Please just email Deb so she can clear that up for you. 

We've had such a great experience with Beechwood. I'd have absolutely no reservations about committing to one of those puppies. We couldn't be happier with Fletcher. The Beechwood puppies are smart and handsome. Fletcher is our fifth golden and definitely our best adjusted, most fearless, and brightest. Deb will tell you you become part of the Beechwood family when you adopt one of her puppies and she means it. You can always count on her for advice. We've actually gone back to visit with her and other owners twice and Fletcher's not quite one yet! Our plan is to reserve our second Beechwood puppy from a litter in the spring of 2011.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response Nancy! Goodness that picture is adorable!

I did email Deb last night & I'm waiting to hear back. We're excited to meet with her. I really hope she has a boy available since we really have our heart set on one!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope it works out that there's still a male available. They're beautiful puppies and they're socialized with care. I think you'd be very happy. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

I will! I've been stalking my email waiting to hear back from her! 

In the meantime, I've been researching & contacting more breeders incase she doesn't have any males available or planned. I think I'm driving my husband crazy! Poor guy! Ha! He appreciates all my extensive research though!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

KimZay said:


> I will! I've been stalking my email waiting to hear back from her!
> 
> In the meantime, I've been researching & contacting more breeders incase she doesn't have any males available or planned. I think I'm driving my husband crazy! Poor guy! Ha! He appreciates all my extensive research though!


There is a show in Hartford, CT today so many breeders will be attending. email responses might be slow. Good luck


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure your research will pay off. Be patient. I'm sure you'll find a wonderful puppy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the Beechwood thread, and how happy the families are with their dogs- the reunions and puppy parties are above and beyond as well. I don't really consider this a Beechwood litter in the back of my mind even though clearly Debra own the girl - mainly because it has a Kelore dog and a Nautiuls dogs, two kennels that I know a bit better. There are a handful of breeders around the Northeast which will offer litters with similar lines. If you like those lines, then Beechwood seems like a very nice breeder for pet owners.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you heard back from this and/or any of the other breeders you've been considering? I know that you're anxious to find the right breeder.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Casey!
Thanks for checking in! 
Haven't heard from Deb but I did check out another breeder today. I'm going to create a post to see if anyone has any info on them & see if I can get some help with the offa data. I am ok with looking at the sire & dam info but when it goes back to the grandparents, that is where I start to get confused.

Here's the link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1072215#post1072215 

Appreciate everyones help & support!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Update:

Spoke with Debra today! We have a visit scheduled for Wednesday! We're really really excited! 

As I mentioned, I visited with another breeder today that we were also very happy with. I'm trying not to put all of my eggs in one basket with any of the breeders I have spoken with or visited though, since I have been let down a few times already. So, we're going to go for our visit on Wed & make our decision after that.

I'm not in a rush for our puppy to be home with me (but of course I can't wait!!!!), but I just want to have the search be over, find a breeder we are happy with, put our deposit down, and wait. Whether it be 1 week or 6 months, I just want to know we have a little boy on the way home!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Good luck and do let us know what transpires from your visit on Wednesday!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks! I certainly will. Everyone has been so super helpful, how could I not?!  I know I'm going to have a tough decision ahead of me.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

:crossfing KimZay...good luck today with your interview at Beechwood...just raining down here so you wont need to battle the snow for part of your journey..


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

We're back from the Cape & our visit with Deb & the Beechwood pups! 

I'm happy to say that we found our little guy! We put our deposit down and our little guy will be coming home with us on March 6th! We couldn't be happier! 

We had a wonderful visit with Deb & fell in love with all 10 of the little fluffers! With 6 boys, I'm glad Deb will be helping us with our decision. I don't know how I could choose! One of each please! :

And I just want to thank everyone for their help in finding him. I really appreciate it from the bottom of my heart. THANK YOU! 

Here's a few pictures of the cuteness I had the pleasure of playing with today! Enjoy!

Kim


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats to you and welcome to "Our Family"!!!


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations!! The pups are beautiful. You must have had a great day playing with all those beauties!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my, just so cute, makes me want a puppy so badly.


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad it all went well. It must have been so much fun with all the puppies... thanks for sharing. Was there one that came to you right at the beginning? That's the one to pick!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

We are over the moon excited. I honestly wouldn't have known if there was one that picked us b/c I couldn't tell them apart! It was just a big sea of golden! Ha!
I know Deb will do a good job helping us pick the right little guy for our family!
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So glad you found your litter! Deb really knows her puppies and will do a great job of matching you to your little guy. So now the countdown starts. March 6 isn't that far away. Are you all ready?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes we are very excited! March 6th! I know, I was so happy to hear that they were not only born, but already 6 weeks old. So we don't have to wait much longer! 

Am I ready?! Ummmm, no! : Mentally yes but physically, no. I did give the house a deep clean yesterday, moved some furniture around to accommodate the crate & made sure of my daughters toys were upstairs in her playroom.

We're getting all the goods this weekend! Exciting!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad you guys are all excited!! It is such a wonderful feeling for the whole family...Biggest suggestion I can give you.....Find a Ocean State Job Lot store...visit it frequently...you will get many, many things you need at a great price...I got both my crates there & probably paid around 1/2 the price (for the same thing) at Job Lot vs. pet stores. I almost live in that store! Good luck & I'll be anxious to read more from you & Ilovegldn (Judy) too!


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

*Welcome to the Beechwood Group...*

HI there all.....Since Nancy has graciously welcomed you I figured I shall too...As of yesterday I am the proud ownder of 3 (Yeah 3) Beechwood Goldens. I have a 4 year old Boy Finnegan, 1 Year Old Gracie and 1 Year Old Fionna.....This network of people has been a blessing...and im sure the others will agree its like you adopt a puppy and you inherit a whole new family of wonderful people! Keep Us Posted.....Always available for questions!  Bridget


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanted to add my congratulations, how exciting that you will be a new "mommy" in just three days. I have an almost one year old (March 10th) from a Beechwood litter, Sandy and Tommy are the parents. Ms. Ruby Tuesday, born last year on Tuesday March 10, is a petite bundle of energy who has kept me busy and on my toes since she came home last year. This has been a great forum to share experiences and it is so nice to have other owners of Beechwood puppies to share with. Can't wait to see pictures of your new addition.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks! Do you happen to have any recent pics of Ruby? Love seeing all the dogs! Especially the Beechwoods!


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I will post later today, the challenge is to catch her when she is not in motion or with the remote control in her mouth


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

I finally got a chance to read through this new thread and I have to say I am so happy for you! ...and of course...welcome to the Beechwoods Family:wavey: Here are some pic's new and old from Cheddars first year. I posted these in the old thread but it's looking like no one travels that way much...anymore. 

As you can see we are all very very happy with Deb and our Beechwoods babies. There is something very special about a Beechwood Pup. I am certainly NOT an expert...but I do love my Goldens and have always had at least one in my life from the day I was born. All of them were very special in their own way...but this one... I just don't know...Her good looks, her temperment, the brightness in her eyes...at times it's almost as if she is going to open her mouth one day and actually say something...this dog is smart! by far...the smartest I have ever ever owned. Because of that- I think...she was a dream to train! Don't get me wrong, we've had our ups and downs...but overall? Incredible! 

I think one of the best parts of Debs program is the first hand socialization those puppies get. They are rarely alone and are always held and cared for...I think that is a huge part of it...but what the heck do I know...

All I do know for sure is that I couldn't be happier with Cheddar and I am so happy for you and your little bundle of joy! 2 days away! Can't wait!

Enjoy the pic's ! DC and my 1 year old baby girl...Miss Cheddar


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

OMG.....Cheddar is so adorable. The Beechwood Goldens are just beautiful!! Keep the photos coming


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

DCGolden said:


> I finally got a chance to read through this new thread and I have to say I am so happy for you! ...and of course...welcome to the Beechwoods Family:wavey: Here are some pic's new and old from Cheddars first year. I posted these in the old thread but it's looking like no one travels that way much...anymore.
> 
> ? Incredible!
> 
> ...


DCGolden...the original thread is still there....we just havent had any new pups in a while to get some new owners! And, it's getting very exciting now that their own countdown is so very, very close......


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovin' that last pic of Cheddar in the convertable! So cute! Looks like she had a great birthday!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wait until next spring. It looks like a few of us from the original thread are going to be ready for our second puppies. We'll keep this thread going!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Exciting! Looking forward to the next Beechwood meetup!


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah Nancy I cant wait everyone gets their second and hey why not their THIRD


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

trinityquinn said:


> Yeah Nancy I cant wait everyone gets their second and hey why not their THIRD


 
LOL....:crossfing


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

:doh: Darn it, you guys! Does that me I have to lead off with the 1st one again??!! This has been such a big delima for me....yes, no, yes, no, yes? Well, at least I know the mother....it could be scary!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmmmm...a second Ruby, maybe a brother named Scooby?


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

KimZay,
anxious to hear about your new puppy? Did you pick up on March 6th as planned? Can't wait to see pics.
Please post.
Merry


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

HAPPY 3 MONTHS ICE LITTER!!!!

Flanagan & Foley


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Can you believe they're 3 months & we've had them with us for a month?! Time is flying! We like to joke in the am when we take him out of his crate we say "Bodhi! You grew again!!!" I swear he is noticibly bigger each morning.

Bodhi had his 2nd vet appt today & he weighed in at 19 lbs! That's a 10 lb gain in 4 weeks! Dr said he's right on track & looks great. He's getting so big. We're having a blast with him!


----------



## leilani (Aug 19, 2009)

*Gracie from Beechwood Goldens*

Hi, is this the Gracie with the ectopic ureter? If yes, I was the initial owner of this dear puppy and sadly returned her to Debra because I could not care for a special needs puppy. The ectopic ureter was not disclosed to me by Debra at the time of purchase. It broke my heart to return her. How is she doing? 

Lydia
Clarence, NY


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

She's doing beautifully. The condition has been corrected and she's in a wonderful home. She's a really pretty, smart dog. From what I've read on this subject, it's hard to tell that a pup has this condition while it's with the litter as the mom continues to clean the pups. Sorry she didn't work out for you. 
I believe we had breakfast with you the day we both brought our puppies home. How's your older guy doing?


----------



## trinityquinn (Mar 6, 2009)

*Gracie Update*

I am now the happy owner of Miss Gracie  I have 2 other Beechwood Kids and am soooooo happy to have her.... She did have the surgery about 5 weeks ago and she is now 100% dry!!! We certainly beat the odds because the surgery was only 50/50 for complete success.....She certainly has found her forever home


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Foley and Flanagan are A.D.O.R.A.B.L.E. Great picture, great smiles! Love them! (as are the others!)


----------



## leilani (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantastic!! I am sooo happy to hear Gracie is well and in a good home. I just adored her and it broke my heart to return her. She played with every toy I had and truly lived out loud. Thank you for having such a big, generous heart.


----------



## leilani (Aug 19, 2009)

Piper is doing well thank you. We love her very much and are still considering adopting another golden. Fletcher is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Goldenfan151! (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi there. I have been reading all the threads from owners of Beechwood pups going back to 2009. I notice you are among the many repeat buyers from Deb. I lost my golden of 10 yrs in the Fall last year and have been cautiously looking for a breeder I can trust. My girl was my child and I still have many days when I cry and yearn for another day with her. I know there are many who grieve for their dog, and I am no exception. Would you be open to an off line phone conversation about your experience with Beechwood?


----------

